# My "wild" type angels



## Dan Crawford (30 Sep 2008)

Hi guys, I was on the hunt for wild angels and Jeremy Gay put me onto this breeder up in Manchester. A lovely chap who never had in what i wanted but promised to send me some whenever he got something that he thought was fitting. Well he emailed me and said he had something about right so i asked him to send me some which he did, stunning service. They were posted to work in a propper fishbox, pack perfectly and they all arrived alive the next day! 
Very reasonably priced too.
Heres a pic







PM me for his details.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Tom (30 Sep 2008)

They'll be really nice  I much prefer those to the colour morphs.


----------



## vauxhallmark (30 Sep 2008)

Cute!

What size tank are they for?

Mark


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Sep 2008)

They are small at the mo, not much bigger than a 50p. They are for and in my Iwigumi Osaka 260 - 100 x 60 x 45. They are loving it.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Sep 2008)

They look great, those Angels I like, saw them at London Aquarium in a large shoal they look amazing full grown up 
You just got those two?


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Sep 2008)

Na mate, got five, just right for the tank size when they're gown a bit


----------



## Tom (30 Sep 2008)

Angels in an Iwagumi? That's new


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Sep 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Angels in an Iwagumi? That's new


Well mate, you know me, I don't like the rules


----------



## John Starkey (30 Sep 2008)

Hi Dan,lovely looking angels mate they will be quality when they become big boys/girls,regards john


----------



## Fred Dulley (30 Sep 2008)

They look fantastic, Dan!
I agree with Tom, they look far better than the normal "scalare" we see in the shops these days.


----------



## jay (30 Sep 2008)

Real nice Dan, like the tan colouring they have on the back.


----------



## beeky (3 Oct 2008)

Very nice. I quite like the "koi" angels you see around, but nothing beats the wild type. Same for discus. In fact pretty much everything come to think of it.....

...except maybe guppies.


----------



## sari (8 Oct 2008)

These are very cute indeed but I like all angels, even the colour morphs as long as they represent the true body and fin type.


----------

